
Google: Payday Loans Are Too Harmful to Advertise - obeone
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/05/google-payday-loan-ads/482340/?single_page=true
======
utefan001
Whether you believe in hell or not, you can hope with me, that the owners and
politicians that support payday loans will suffer a similar fate as the rich
man in Luke 16:19-29
[http://www.usccb.org/bible/luke/16:19](http://www.usccb.org/bible/luke/16:19).

"And [the rich man] cried out, Father Abraham, have pity on me. Send [the poor
man] Lazarus to dip the tip of his finger in water and cool my tongue, for I
am suffering torment in these flames."

Stay thirsty my friends!

------
ocdtrekkie
But apparently malware "driver updaters" and bank account phishing sites
aren't, because they do that all the time.

Seriously though, glad to see some standards in what they let people
advertise.

------
55555
I think this is admirable, and I think that payday loans are generally bad.

However, it's an extremely misunderstood industry. I used to generate thousand
of dollars a day in payday leads from organic search, and ~50% of my
applications were submitted on iPhones. I still don't know what to think about
that.

